# File Hosting FTP Share



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

As an avid Androider...I have been wanting to get together a FTP site for Developers and Themers to be able to share there content without adds, worries of sites banned. This site will only be for Android Developers posting content to RootzWiki forums. My intentions are to have a secure site to get away from sites that are being taken down for piracy content. I have been looking at prices for virtual dedicated servers and the use of FTP to be able to host and distribute content as seems fit.

I am looking for feed back from developers and themers that share there work. There is no cost as I would be registering the domain name, file hosting, storage cost, and the use of the virtual servers would be strictly governed. With this all content would be ad free for you and the down loaders at no cost. I know a lot of developers and themers are using mediafire and other sites to distribute their work through the forum community. I am looking to bring it all together to one site. An Android based ftp site to share work for android devices only. No pirated music, movies, or other content would be put on the server to compromise the intent of the site.

I am looking to create a ftp site that host and distributes files closely to that of media fire.(though without the nifty user interface). No countless pages to sift through for users to download content. Direct link to files for ease of use. I have been looking through various companies to host the virtual dedicated server. Pricing varies ( no shock ) on what is needed and the bandwidth. Which also dictates on feedback and use of the site.

*What is needed for this to happen.*
*Feed back from developers and themers
*The volume of work that will be posted and the amount of bandwidth that this would generate
*File size for storage space requirements (dependent of the amount of developers/themers that are looking to share)
*Windows or Linux based server. (I am a windows administrator no Linux knowledge) 
*Web Designer/FTP setup (I have mild knowledge of both not an expert)
*Domain name

Please let me know what you think and where you stand.


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

FYI, I had great success with knownhost.com. Great rates and customer service second to none.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you sir for the input. As I don't have much experience with Linux, for FTP software I was thinking going with a windows 2008r2 server.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running (AOKP / Franco) using RootzWiki app.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

Project canceled. Already an android specific file hosting goo-insideme.com


----------

